# Ok I'm gonna do it too



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Me before DP..lol.









Drunk with my girl at a reggae show in jax,fl. Before DP.










My mom snapped a pic of me. This was a bad DP day, I think I was reading threads on this forum,hah.










Me and my oldass dog Chance. He makes me feel better sometimes. I made that epic flower halo, btw.










Quintessential myspace/bathroom mirror pic.lol But thats my current hair, i'm workin on dreads.

So..Now that you know what I look like, and kind of what my life seems like, I have to admit, I'm curious to put faces to names with all of you. But that's on your time. It took me a while to feel accepted enough to even post these.lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Me before DP..lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are so small but from what I can see, you are lovely.


----------



## dragonhat (Oct 5, 2009)

Dude, I love the blue hair, but I think my dreads beat it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I like your dog, he looks like he's on acid.


----------



## junglegirlrawrr (Apr 8, 2010)

dragonhat said:


> Dude, I love the blue hair, but I think my dreads beat it.


Battle of the Dreads has commenced


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Damn Dragonhat, you do win. I've got tight dreads in the back, they shortened up from being crinkled/wavy as they dreaded. But hey, what do you expect, white girl hair.lol


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

alright, i'm in. this is me!

i had to crop this photo cuz my girlfriend said i can't put her picture on the internet.









this is me after i picked out the smallest christmas tree ever.









stunna shades.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> alright, i'm in. this is me!
> 
> i had to crop this photo cuz my girlfriend said i can't put her picture on the internet.
> 
> ...


Lookin good Tommy ^.^ I like the first pic the most. You have a nice smile


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Tommygunz has sum real guns


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

thanks insatiable. that warms me heart, your too kind.

and kenny, of course Tommygunz has real Tommygunz, thats where the name came from. lol.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> thanks insatiable. that warms me heart, your too kind.
> 
> and kenny, of course Tommygunz has real Tommygunz, thats where the name came from. lol.


Haha, welll that definitely makes sense now!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> alright, i'm in. this is me!
> 
> i had to crop this photo cuz my girlfriend said i can't put her picture on the internet.
> 
> ...


Um CALL ME when you are single.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Do you think we can really tell the difference in the eyes when someone is DP'd/DR'd? Or is this our analysis associated with what we already know.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

No longer a mystery


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Do you think we can really tell the difference in the eyes when someone is DP'd/DR'd? Or is this our analysis associated with what we already know.


I think it's true, we can see it in people's eyes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Do you think we can really tell the difference in the eyes when someone is DP'd/DR'd? Or is this our analysis associated with what we already know.


I can see it in people's eyes too. Its like there is a deadness behind them. Like when people smile when they aren't really happy. You can tell in their eyes. Its the same with dp.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I can see it in people's eyes too. Its like there is a deadness behind them. Like when people smile when they aren't really happy. You can tell in their eyes. Its the same with dp.


I agree. You can see it. Since having DP I have the same stupid look in my eyes. My friend tell me I look weird in pics lol


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

/


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice to finally put a face to you! Before I always pictured you as the dolphin lady, lol remember?


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

nice. are you jewish?


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

EverDream said:


> Ok, I'll put some pics too in the meanwhile(until I'll probably delete it lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always wondered what you looked like! I like that last pic especially, you look like...you know something that little boy doesn't.lol.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I can see it in people's eyes too. Its like there is a deadness behind them. Like when people smile when they aren't really happy. You can tell in their eyes. Its the same with dp.


That's exactly what I compare it to.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Nice to finally put a face to you! Before I always pictured you as the dolphin lady, lol remember?


LOL, I like being the dolphin lady! They are so cute and loving!


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

FoXS said:


> nice. are you jewish?


Yep. My family and a lot of my friends are religious jews. I learned in a religios high school for girls. I'm not that religious anymore since having depression and DP. But I still keep on some things, like: I rarely wear singlets and mini-skirts outside.

Why are you asking?


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Minerva8979 said:


> I always wondered what you looked like! I like that last pic especially, you look like...you know something that little boy doesn't.lol.


This little boy is my sweetttttt nephew! He's gonna be 4 years old in a week and a half from now. He wears a Kipa on his head (like I explained- he is religious







).

And I wanted to say- you are so very pretty in your pics!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

EverDream said:


> LOL, I like being the dolphin lady! They are so cute and loving!


Ya but kind of scary with a human body !


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

EverDream said:


> This little boy is my sweetttttt nephew! He's gonna be 4 years old in a week and a half from now. He wears a Kipa on his head (like I explained- he is religious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I didn't even notice that, haha. That's cool man, I've got a niece that just turned two, and I'm gonna start seeing her more/ babysitting cuz her *crazyass* mom is letting up a little on being selfish and crack-heady. So yall probly see an awesome pic soon, she's adorable. Little kids are so funny aren't they? I never thought I'd like kids, but I think I get along with them better than "normal" people!haha


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

I guess im next










On break at work bout six months ago










About 3 years ago when i turned 17, i had had dp for about a year in this pic


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Claymore said:


> I guess im next
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your shirt is how I feel daily lol


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah there are some awesome shirts in this thread lol. Where did you get your shirts Tommygunz and Claymore?


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

dreamingoflife said:


> Your shirt is how I feel daily lol


Yeah I feel the same. And Chris I got mine from Wal-Mart lol.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I can see it in people's eyes too. Its like there is a deadness behind them. Like when people smile when they aren't really happy. You can tell in their eyes. Its the same with dp.


i might be mistaken, but 2 me it looks a lil like peepz with DP lose the spark, emotions and color in their eye.


----------



## jeffd (Apr 15, 2010)

/Users/williamdekuiper/Desktop/Jeff ridin'.JPG
/Users/williamdekuiper/Desktop/Jeff playing guitar.jpg
/Users/williamdekuiper/Desktop/Jeff April 28 2010 I.jpg


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

FoXS said:


> nice. are you jewish?


Asks the German guy lol. Couldnt resist, sorry.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Asks the German guy lol. Couldnt resist, sorry.


i saw the hat of the little boy and drew my conclusions. 
seems as if we still have a sense for those details hahaha !








no offense^^


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Inzom said:


> Asks the German guy lol. Couldnt resist, sorry.


Omg lol


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

niiice.lol


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Do you think we can really tell the difference in the eyes when someone is DP'd/DR'd? Or is this our analysis associated with what we already know.


I feel zoned out all the time and people always wonder why im just staring off..lol so i think so...


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

jeffd said:


> /Users/williamdekuiper/Desktop/Jeff ridin'.JPG
> /Users/williamdekuiper/Desktop/Jeff playing guitar.jpg
> /Users/williamdekuiper/Desktop/Jeff April 28 2010 I.jpg


a little disappointed that it didn't work..but I'm even more disappointed seeing you're not using Linux XD.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I can see it in people's eyes too. Its like there is a deadness behind them. Like when people smile when they aren't really happy. You can tell in their eyes. Its the same with dp.


yeah, but with DP you can be sad, your eyes don't look sad, you can be happy without a spark in the eyes...our eyes sucks at acting...


----------

